# Neve na Serra da Estrela  (Nov. 2007)



## jonaslor (22 Nov 2007 às 22:34)

Conforme foi prometido, aqui ficam as fotos que tirei hj na Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Brigantia (22 Nov 2007 às 22:36)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar? (Época 2007/2008)*



jonaslor disse:


> Conforme foi prometido, aqui ficam as fotos que tirei hj na Serra da Estrela.


Bom registo


----------



## Minho (22 Nov 2007 às 22:40)

Eia!!! 

A estreia da época 2007/2008. Parabéns!


----------



## Fil (22 Nov 2007 às 22:44)

Obrigado jonaslor, era mesmo de imagens como essas que estavamos à espera! 

Já agora, és o dono da estação de Loriga no wunderground? Se sim, podes meter o link na tua assinatura


----------



## Rog (22 Nov 2007 às 22:45)

Boas imagens...


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (22 Nov 2007 às 22:46)

Boa 

a neve nessas fotos até parece fofinha.. e nao o tipico gelo que costuma cair na Serra da Estrela


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Nov 2007 às 23:14)

You lucky bastard!


----------



## ACalado (22 Nov 2007 às 23:16)

boas fotos  primeiro mini nevao na nossa serra  para quem quiser a webcam da turistrela ja esta online mas é uma vergonha a qualidade das magens


----------



## jonaslor (22 Nov 2007 às 23:18)

Fil disse:


> Obrigado jonaslor, era mesmo de imagens como essas que estavamos à espera!
> 
> Já agora, és o dono da estação de Loriga no wunderground? Se sim, podes meter o link na tua assinatura



Não, não sou o moderador. Mas apesar disso será que posso meter na mesma esse link na minha assinatura?? ou será que não?


----------



## Rog (22 Nov 2007 às 23:21)

jonaslor disse:


> Não, não sou o moderador. Mas apesar disso será que posso meter na mesma esse link na minha assinatura?? ou será que não?



claro que podes 
vai ao painel de controlo do forum (em cima lado esq.) e clica em "editar assinatura"


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Nov 2007 às 23:22)

Belas fotos! Parabens


----------



## Jan Kalker (22 Nov 2007 às 23:24)

Excelente registo, fotos fantasticas.
Obrigado


----------



## jonaslor (22 Nov 2007 às 23:28)

Jan Kalker disse:


> Excelente registo, fotos fantasticas.
> Obrigado



Obrigado. Sempre que for possivel encarrego-me de colocar fotos da Serra da estrela com neve, desde que caia, claro.


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2007 às 23:46)

As primeiras imagens de neve nesta temporada


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2007 às 11:31)

boas fotos


----------



## Ledo (23 Nov 2007 às 12:05)

Já deu para matar um pouco as saudades! Estás contratado para ires lá em cima sempre que ocorra nevões!


----------



## Z13 (23 Nov 2007 às 12:17)

Sortudo!!!!


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2007 às 12:19)

spiritmind disse:


> boas fotos  primeiro mini nevao na nossa serra  para quem quiser a webcam da turistrela ja esta online mas é uma vergonha a qualidade das magens



Opá, opá... Que inveja!!! :s

Será que na passagem de ano haverá muita neve? Estava com vontade de ir até lá.. mas as dormidas devem-me sair extremamente caras!

Digam-me uma coisa.. Onde é que eu posso aceder à webcam da serra da estrela? Tou no site da turistrela mas não encontro a webcam.. :s


----------



## ACalado (23 Nov 2007 às 13:01)

AnDré disse:


> Opá, opá... Que inveja!!! :s
> 
> Será que na passagem de ano haverá muita neve? Estava com vontade de ir até lá.. mas as dormidas devem-me sair extremamente caras!
> 
> Digam-me uma coisa.. Onde é que eu posso aceder à webcam da serra da estrela? Tou no site da turistrela mas não encontro a webcam.. :s



no fim de ano segundo as minhas previsões acredito que haja neve  quanto preço das dormidas tem dormidas para todos os preços basta que optes por dormir pela cidade em vez de ires para os hotéis da serra que são bastante mais  caros  de notar que a neve já era   derreteu quase como podemos ver na webcam http://www.turistrela.pt/pistas/pistas.html


----------



## jonaslor (23 Nov 2007 às 14:00)

Ledo disse:


> Já deu para matar um pouco as saudades! Estás contratado para ires lá em cima sempre que ocorra nevões!



Sempre que for possivel, lá estarei...


----------



## CMSAFF (23 Nov 2007 às 14:36)

Olha que a webcam da estância demonstra uma pequena camada de neve.


----------



## jonaslor (26 Nov 2007 às 18:50)

"Rescaldo" do 1.º Nevão que caiu na Serra da Estrela (22/11/2007).
Ficam algumas fotos tiradas hoje de manha por volta das 8:15 e outras tiradas por volta das 16:25


Manha














Tarde





















Esperemos que a neve volte a cair brevemente!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Nov 2007 às 19:02)

jonaslor disse:


> "Rescaldo" do 1.º Nevão que caiu na Serra da Estrela (22/11/2007).
> Ficam algumas fotos tiradas hoje de manha por volta das 8:15 e outras tiradas por volta das 16:25
> 
> 
> ...



Pouca coisa para estas datas! Enfim! Será que não vai haver neve este ano também! Relembro que no ano passado até nos Alpes houve falta de neve!


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2007 às 19:13)

Boas fotos 

Ainda estamos só no início do Inverno, ainda muita coisa pode acontecer. Os maiores nevões até costumam cair no final do Inverno / início da Primavera.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2007 às 19:37)

Boas fotos


----------



## jonaslor (26 Nov 2007 às 19:39)

Dan disse:


> Boas fotos
> 
> Ainda estamos só no início do Inverno, ainda muita coisa pode acontecer. Os maiores nevões até costumam cair no final do Inverno / início da Primavera.



Isso é verdade. Ainda estamos em novembro.
Lembro-me dum grande nevão  que caiu aqui em loriga em 1994 que foi precisamente em março.
Em 2005 nevou aqui em Abril.
Curiosamenete, dizem os antigos aqui na minha terra que houve um ano que nevou em Agosto. Como dizia o nosso falecido Fernando Peça... e esta hem?


----------

